# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Lũ lụt làm ngành du lịch Thái Lan thiệt hại nặng nề

## thietht

Nhà chức trách Thái Lan ước tính đợt lũ lụt kéo dài khiến ngành du lịch nước này thiệt hại từ 520-825 triệu USD.


Phát biểu với các nhà báo nước ngoài, một quan chức ngành du lịch Thái Lan, ông Suraphon Svetasreni cho biết, nếu tình trạng lũ lụt chấm dứt vào cuối tháng 11 này, thiệt hại sẽ vào khoảng 520 triệu USD, trong đó doanh thu từ du lịch trong nước giảm 245 triệu USD và doanh thu du lịch quốc tế giảm 275 triệu USD.

Trong trường hợp đợt lũ này kéo dài đến cuối tháng 12, thiệt hại ước tính lên tới 825 triệu USD.

Tuy nhiên, trong nỗ lực nhằm khuyến khích du khách đến Thái Lan, ông Svetasreni cho biết, lũ lụt chủ yếu ảnh hưởng đến các tỉnh miền Trung nằm dọc theo sông Chao Phraya như Bangkok và Ayutthaya. 

Theo ông Svetasreni, các khu nghỉ dưỡng như Hua Hin, Pattaya và Phuket không nằm trong vùng bị lũ và vẫn sẵn sàng đón du khách. 

Ông dự đoán, khoảng 1,2 triệu khách du lịch Trung Quốc sẽ đến Thái Lan trong năm nay, thấp hơn so với mức 1,5 triệu của năm 2010.

Cùng ngày, nhà sản xuất ôtô lớn nhất Indonesia, PT Toyota Astra-Motor (TAM) đã giảm 4,5% chỉ tiêu bán hàng trong năm nay, xuống còn 315.000 xe. Nguyên nhân chính là do đợt lũ lụt kéo dài tại Thái Lan đã làm gián đoạn hoạt động cung cấp phụ tùng ôtô cho nhà máy này.


_Theo Tổng cục du lịch_

----------


## ipad

Lũ thế này chắc đc nghỉ  :cuoi1:

----------


## mytour

Cuối tuần vừa rồi, mình cũng đã có một chuyến đi sang Thái chơi. Vẫn du lịch như thường  :big hug:

----------

